# Getting meds to mexico



## Ferguson83 (Aug 2, 2011)

My in-laws living in Mazatlan have requested my husband and I to bring some prescription meds to themselves and another expat friend. (they are cheaper in the states) My husband and I have reservations about flying with these prescriptions that aren't ours. Has anyone had these issues and what is the best way to go about getting these meds to our family and their friend? Can we just mail the meds to them in mexico?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

If you are flying into MX, no one on this end will probably give them a second glance unless they are something heavy duty, like morphine-based medications. Most medications in MX can be bought without a prescription, it's just a matter of having that particular formulation registered that makes it OK to sell here. Keep the medicines in the original packaging instead of breaking out the boxes and scattering them through your luggage.

Mailing them would open them up to a lot more inspection concerns than carrying them in - the package inspectors have a lot more time on their hands. Of the 3 major express package companies, DHL is a LOT better in getting things through Customs and into MX than the other two will EVER be for service to MX (Fed-Ex or UPS) and they all cost about the same per package. Postal items usually sail through Customs but may take a month or more to get here. I have no idea on postal inspections of medicines mailed in as I have always just stuffed medications into my carryon luggage. 

If you don't already know it, when you enter the MX airport for Customs inspection, all luggage is x-rayed after you claim your bags. Following this you come to a post with a button to push. You will get either a red light or a green light to finish the Customs process. I have a feeling that for people flying in from the US , about 1 in 12 or less get a red light (further inspection) at this point. 

Maybe you are worried about your end and airport inspections? Ask your inlaws to e-mail you a copy of their prescriptions to you, carry them, and the delivery paperwork with you and the medicines and it should avoid any questions / harassment on your end.


----------



## Ferguson83 (Aug 2, 2011)

*meds to mexico*

I guess we are just concerned that these prescriptions are not ours. That would be different if we were carrying our own meds. We do not want to be detained or worse arrested. But on the otherhand I feel they have put us in a hard space asking us to bring these meds on the plane.




GringoCArlos said:


> If you are flying into MX, no one on this end will probably give them a second glance unless they are something heavy duty, like morphine-based medications. Most medications in MX can be bought without a prescription, it's just a matter of having that particular formulation registered that makes it OK to sell here. Keep the medicines in the original packaging instead of breaking out the boxes and scattering them through your luggage.
> 
> Mailing them would open them up to a lot more inspection concerns than carrying them in - the package inspectors have a lot more time on their hands. Of the 3 major express package companies, DHL is a LOT better in getting things through Customs and into MX than the other two will EVER be for service to MX (Fed-Ex or UPS) and they all cost about the same per package. Postal items usually sail through Customs but may take a month or more to get here. I have no idea on postal inspections of medicines mailed in as I have always just stuffed medications into my carryon luggage.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is what it states on the Mexican Customs page on items you can bring into Mexico:

- Medications for personal use. In the case of psychotropic substances you must present the corresponding medical prescription"

People like Dawn Marie Wilson thought she was just doing a favor for a friend,she did 18 months... 


San Diegan Describes Mexican Prison Experience - San Diego News Story - KGTV San Diego


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1st, it is always best to bring in own meds and sure that obvious.
2nd, I doubt that you will have a problem if doesn't look like a large enough quantity to be a dealer. The point about ensuring that you have prescriptions with matching names is very good as well as keeping them in original sealed packages. I doubt seriously that you will have a problem on either end. I would suggest keeping them in carry on.
3rd, although we bring in extended "vacation" quantities, we have run out and although some are available in Mexico the dosages often don't match. We have in emergencies had them sent to our mail drop in Laredo where our mail service drives them in. We have never had a problem and pretty timely but there is an expense. Expect that there are similar services in Mazatlan.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Let’s take this one step at a time. It is illegal for you to bring in meds that do not belong to you or your direct family. Many people do but there are chances taken. Taking that into account let’s say that you still want to bring in the meds.
Then you have to be sure that everything is a clean as possible. Have copies of the prescriptions; leave the meds in the original containers, have a receipt showing that you purchased them and be sure that they date is on the receipt. I would suggest that the date be within a month of your travels. This way might just eliminate the concern that you’re bringing them in for sale, a very big no-no. (How many containers are you being asked to bring and how many pills in total—you might also question the fact that you’re bringing in something for a friend).

Be prepared to be held up at either custom check point. Answer all questions fully and honestly and be ready to have any or all the meds confiscated. 
My brother-in-law lives in Guad and gets his meds from the US VA. The VA mails them to him and one day while we were still living in the States we tried to Fed-Ex them to him in Mexico. We placed the package that was sent by the VA (unopened) in a Fed-Ex package and sent it to him in Mexico. The package was held up at the Mexican customs for two months but finally did go through. Sometime after that happened we flew here with a VA package to him and no one said a word to us. 

So if you feel that you must just be aware of the possibilities.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The safest advice is to just say 'No'. You can only bring in your own meds; just enough for your stay. Your friends just want to save a few bucks; possibly at your expense. Will they visit you in prison? What if the meds are confiscated and you are simply fined and warned? 
Mexico has whatever medications they may need; or a suitable substitute. They should consult their doctor and not put you at risk.


----------

